# CONFIRMED DATE for the Hill Billy Shoot.



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

See you then!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

YES!.... I am excited... back to the original dates, and I get to be there... cant wait!

B~


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Look forward to seeing you Lee and all the North Carolina gang. Lets hope for good weather.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Glad to hear you can make it Brad.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

willieM said:


> Glad to hear you can make it Brad.


Thanks!.... cant wait.. And I hope I get to meet and shoot with some AT people... 

Anyone interested shooting with an ignorant midwesterner? lol

B~


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Would be glad to shoot with you Brad. If you can put up with a 73 year old West Virginia Hillbilly. If your not bringing any shooters with you, I am sure that we can find two others to go with us. I've been a member of the club for about 30 years, so I know a few people who will be shooting. Look forward to meeting you and there will be several AT people in attendance.,,, willieM aka Bill Murphy


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Awesome... it should be great...

does the hornet usually show up to this one..? I havent met him yet, and it would be nice to put a face to a guy ive talked to a few times...

B~


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Brad, I am not sure if Hornet will be here this time. I hope he makes it though,he is a lot of fun and would be missed.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*CDs will be in abundance Saturday Night!!! .....Come and try to "clean one or two" ;o)

Looking forward to the Challenge of the HILL this year!!

Has the Host Hotel been selected yet??*

.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Rick Wills was to check on the rooms this week. Will keep you posted. Bill


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

Here are a list of hotel in the area for the Hillbilly.

Braddock Motor Inn 1268 National Hwy West LaVale MD 301-729-3300 9 miles away
Comfort Inn 1216 National Hwy LaVale MD 301-729-6400 9 miles away
Holiday Inn Down Town Cumberland 301-724-8800 5 miles away
FairField Inn 21 North Wineow ST Cumberland MD 301-722-0340 5 miles away


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

ttt


----------



## jumpmaster (Dec 21, 2008)

WilleM are you ready for the hill haven't seen you for a while just checking on you


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

I'm ready. Are you ready to lose a crispy?


----------



## HADS DAD (May 11, 2004)

willieM said:


> I'm ready. Are you ready to lose a crispy?


Geez Rick, the ol man is primed and ready isn't he ??? lol How do I get in on this crispy thing ??


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah, whats this crispy thing I keep hearing about...?

B~


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Side bets... a crispy is a clean, crisp, signed dollar bill. Bring some...  :wink:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

IGluIt4U said:


> Side bets... a crispy is a clean, crisp, signed dollar bill. Bring some...  :wink:


From seeing you shoot the past few weeks I think you need to be the one bringing them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Kade said:


> From seeing you shoot the past few weeks I think you need to be the one bringing them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Yep... gonna need some string time before Nats... will miss the next 3 weekends of shooting, they I get my pup, so it'll be tough to find time to get ready, but... I'll get ready somehow..


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Heh CW,[HADS DAD] the ol man is ready. But you have to spot me a few points. After all I will be 73 years old when the Hillbilly gets here and just walking the hill should get me 10 points from you.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Side bets... a crispy is a clean, crisp, signed dollar bill. Bring some...  :wink:


Gotcha... yeah, I wont be the one needing to bring plenty of cash.... :wink:

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

willieM said:


> I'm ready. Are you ready to lose a crispy?


You still owe me one from last year :chortle:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Will there be open practice on friday? I am coming a long way, and I would love to get a little practice in.... Oh, and I am assuming I dont have to register ahead of time... just bring lots of cash :tongue:

So does everyone camp out, or is there a host hotel nearby.... I dont think I can convince the wife and daughter to camp all weekend... :thumbs_do 

B~ :darkbeer:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

The cool people camp out. Anybody else stays in a Motel somewhere. :wink:

The range is usually open on Friday. We are planning on being there early enough to get 28 in on Friday. We figure that might be the only way to get a decent score in by Sunday. :chortle:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> The cool people camp out. Anybody else stays in a Motel somewhere. :wink:
> 
> The range is usually open on Friday. We are planning on being there early enough to get 28 in on Friday. We figure that might be the only way to get a decent score in by Sunday. :chortle:


Yeah.... I dont think theres any way my wife will let me ditch her and the kiddo in a hotel by themselves... Ill just have to suffer along with them.

And when you guys get an idea what time you will be there on friday, let me know... Ill join in if thats okay...

B~


----------



## golfingguy27 (Oct 15, 2008)

Brad HT said:


> Yeah.... I dont think theres any way my wife will let me ditch her and the kiddo in a hotel by themselves... Ill just have to suffer along with them.
> 
> And when you guys get an idea what time you will be there on friday, let me know... Ill join in if thats okay...
> 
> B~


From your last few posts, it sounds like you need to be asking your wife if it's ok... lol.. sorry, I don't know you, but I couldn't resist. I may try and get there early enough on Friday to shoot a round too. Sounds like a plan to me!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Yeah.... I dont think theres any way my wife will let me ditch her and the kiddo in a hotel by themselves... Ill just have to suffer along with them.
> 
> And when you guys get an idea what time you will be there on friday, let me know... Ill join in if thats okay...
> 
> B~


You are more than welcome to join us. We should be getting there by early afternoon but there are a whole lot of miles between here and there, so anything can happen.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> You are more than welcome to join us. We should be getting there by early afternoon but there are a whole lot of miles between here and there, so anything can happen.


Thanks spoon... I will try to be there around the same time. We will actually be on vacation the 2 weeks prior up in PA. This will be a nice way to end the vacation...

B~


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Thanks spoon... I will try to be there around the same time. We will actually be on vacation the 2 weeks prior up in PA. This will be a nice way to end the vacation...
> 
> B~


We'll be leaving EARLY that morning from NC and headed that way. May have to stop in DC and pick one up but we may not. Just gotta see how things work.


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Spoon13 said:


> We'll be leaving EARLY that morning from NC and headed that way. May have to stop in DC and pick one up but we may not. Just gotta see how things work.


I will be putting those days in off when I get to work on Monday. :wink:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Kade said:


> I will be putting those days in off when I get to work on Monday. :wink:


Awesome... I am looking forward to finally meeting everyone... As long as you guys promise not to take me for too much money... lol

B~


----------



## Kade (Jan 11, 2011)

Brad HT said:


> Awesome... I am looking forward to finally meeting everyone... As long as you guys promise not to take me for too much money... lol
> 
> B~


From talking to everyone it seems that you may be the one taking the money. Your the only one worth thinking about that has actually been shooting at all. :chortle:


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Kade said:


> From talking to everyone it seems that you may be the one taking the money. Your the only one worth thinking about that has actually been shooting at all. :chortle:


Uh oh... if Im the one thats prepared, we are all in serious trouble....

B~


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

So, is there a nice hotel nearby that I can drop the wife and kiddo off at? I may be able to camp out with the rest of the riffraff, but Ill need to find a good place to stay for the better half...

Host hotel or something?

B~


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> So, is there a nice hotel nearby that I can drop the wife and kiddo off at? I may be able to camp out with the rest of the riffraff, but Ill need to find a good place to stay for the better half...
> 
> Host hotel or something?
> 
> B~


There isn't much around there. There is a hotel in Cumberland. I think it's a Holiday Inn Express.


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> There isn't much around there. There is a hotel in Cumberland. I think it's a Holiday Inn Express.


Well then, thats the place to be... When I win, I can say its because I slept at a holiday inn express last night... lol

B~


----------

